# Mouth to lung versus Direct Lung



## Silver

What is your vaping style?

*Mouth to lung* or *Direct Lung*?
Or both?
If both, which is more?

**Answer the poll question above* 
- and give some info below on your experiences*

For those who may not know, Mouth to lung (MTL) is when you inhale first into your mouth and then inhale to your lungs. Much like a cigarette. Typically tighter airflow and lower power with stronger juice.

Direct lung is when you inhale straight to the lungs. Typically more airflow and power with lower strength nic

The two styles are very different. The devices and juices are usually very different too. The sensation one gets is different. Interesting to see a comeback lately of MTL.

What is your style and what have you found are the differences for you between the two?

Here's a picture of @Ollie blowing a big cloud at a Vape Meet a few years ago. This type of thing you only get with Direct lung

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

I use both styles - probably more Direct Lung

However *Mouth to Lung* has a firm place in my vaping. I started on MTL (with the Twisp Clearo) and it got me off the stinkies. I still find MTL with a strong juice (12/18mg) produces a much more satisfying throat hit. Its a punch as you inhale that reminds me of a cigarette. I find MTL usually more satisfying with the stronger tobaccoes. In the mornings I also cant do Direct Lung first thing, dont know why but its not pleasurable for me. Coffee and a strong MTL vape is my thing for the mornings. RM2 on the Reo is my preferred tobacco MTL server but i have also grown to enjoy the Rose MTL RTA.

The other thing about MTL is its my ideal discreet and stealth vaping style when out and about with others that dont vape or in public spaces. Hold it in a bit and noone really knows im vaping. Evod is tops for this.

*Direct lung* produces a different sensation. More vapour volume so it can be more pleasurable depending on the juice. But the throat hit is totally different. Instead of a short sharp punch, its a slow gentle rub. And i cant get that short sharp punch i crave by upping the nic. When the nic is too high its just not pleasurable. I find Direct Lung pleasurable for "workhorse" vaping later in the day on the fruity menthols. I prefer slow and long restricted lung hits on lower power. I like that menthol burn towards the end of the vape with the menthol juices. Lemo1, Skyline, Dvarw, Billet Box, OL16 on Reo and the humble yet dependable Subtank Mini all serve well here.

Took me a while to get into Direct Lung - about 1 to 2 years. I initially didnt like it and sometimes found it made me cough. 

Its interesting that I seldom vape very open big cloud devices. Got them and theyre nice on occasion but its not my goto. Probably because the vapour is just too much and im usually working while vaping so it gets in the way. I use these when trying a juice thats at lower strength and it needs more oomph.

The difference between MTL and DL in fascinating. And interesting to see the way the devices have evolved over the years. Nice to see a comeback of MTL over the past year - as well as juices for it. Today's MTL devices are more impressive and tend to have have more power than those from years gone by.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Room Fogger

I started with direct lung when I stopped the stinkies, but over time found myself looking at MTL more as a flavour improver. Since the beginning of the year I was forced in that direction, and I haven’t looked back. Allthough I do not go down to a extremely restricted draw, I find it very satisfying. My draw is actually a combo of both in most instances, with a little DL and a little MTL combined.

I still enjoy a good direct lung hit with specific juices, but even that has come down to a more restricted lung hit, not an Ollie bazooka type. Strange part is that I still use 2 mg diy or 3 mg commercial nic strength juices in both situations, with no cravings.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

This topic is always confusing for me because I inhale directly into my lungs I.e. DLH but a lot of the atties I use are supposedly MTL.
I guess I like a restricted DLH and that's where I am staying.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Still early days in the poll - only 18 votes
But interestingly, 11 out of 18 do MTL (3 exclusive MTL and 8 dual stylers with DL more)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

To be honest, I am STILL confused as to what it is that I do, but if I refer to what @Silver said above about airflow and nic strength, then:

I MTL with high nic juice, using either the Nautilus atty or EGO AIO ECO.
"For those who may not know, Mouth to lung (MTL) is when you inhale first into your mouth and then inhale to your lungs. Much like a cigarette. Typically tighter airflow and lower power with stronger juice."

I get very little flavour from the above, but my focus is on getting the nic, so it doesn't matter.

For my usual throughout-the-day vaping, I DL according to Silver, "Typically more airflow and power with lower strength nic".
The iJust3 is huge on airflow (even if the airflow is only a third open) and I use 3mg or 6mg juice. I LOVE the flavour which it gives me, but I hate the vapour because it makes me cough. Actually, I cough more with vaping than I did when I was smoking!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> To be honest, I am STILL confused as to what it is that I do, but if I refer to what @Silver said above about airflow and nic strength, then:
> 
> I MTL with high nic juice, using either the Nautilus atty or EGO AIO ECO.
> "For those who may not know, Mouth to lung (MTL) is when you inhale first into your mouth and then inhale to your lungs. Much like a cigarette. Typically tighter airflow and lower power with stronger juice."
> 
> I get very little flavour from the above, but my focus is on getting the nic, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> For my usual throughout-the-day vaping, I MTL according to Silver, "Typically more airflow and power with lower strength nic".
> The iJust3 is huge on airflow (even if the airflow is only a third open) and I use 3mg or 6mg juice. I LOVE the flavour which it gives me, but I hate the vapour because it makes me cough. Actually, I cough more with vaping than I did when I was smoking!



Thanks @Hooked
In your second part, I am sure you mean Direct Lung, not MTL (the part about the iJust 3)
Yes, that is definitely a direct lung device

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Did MTL for the first 3 years... then both for a year and since then DL only... well a restricted DL.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> In your second part, I am sure you mean Direct Lung, not MTL (the part about the iJust 3)
> Yes, that is definitely a direct lung device



Thanks @Silver, I did mean DL in the second part and I've changed it in my post.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Still early days but what I find interesting is that out of the 33 votes on the poll so far, only 12 vapers DONT do MTL.

So 23 vapers do MTL - even if not exclusively

So 23 out of 33 vapers do MTL in their vaping rotation. That's about 70%. Higher than I thought it would be. 

Let's see how this develops. If you haven't voted yet, please do. Let's try get to 100 votes...
(the poll is only visible on a normal browser , not tapatalk)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willielieb

Im actually looking into mtl. I’ve have various pod systems but i hate salt nic, even though it helps with those looong lectures. I have thought about getting the beserker mtl rda for my pulse but i just don’t know. Any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Willielieb said:


> Im actually looking into mtl. I’ve have various pod systems but i hate salt nic, even though it helps with those looong lectures. I have thought about getting the beserker mtl rda for my pulse but i just don’t know. Any recommendations?



I haven't tried the Beserker MTL RDA @Willielieb 
But I think you will enjoy a good MTL RDA on your Pulse with a nice strong "normal nic" juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500

MTL most of the time for me. It's been that way from the beginning of my vaping journey. I really battled to vape DL early on but I got that sorted. I don't really use DL RTA's because IMHO a dripper is that much better for flavour. Most of my day I'll MTL @ 15W on a tobacco exclusively, and in the evening I'll use a dripper with a good custard or bakery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

I still enjoy mtl on the kayfun mini v3 - a bit of a pain to insert coils but really nice flavour.
Got a surprise a few weeks ago that a package had arrived after 7 months, more than 6 of which were when the package was laying at SAPO.
Nevertheless, the package contained a kayfun prime and I must say that it gives an excellent mtl vape with plenty of airhole options - rated highly by PBusardo who is a mtl "expert".

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Both with more often DL casted my option and see as it stands at the moment it's the most popular but just DL not far behind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester

My number one is DL with a nice dessert juice. A restricted DL for menthol or fruity vapes and a nice high nic MTL for tobacco juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal

DL most of the time, high nic, mtl during the bus/train/airport travel horror I have to endure on a regular basis. Only learned the valuable technique of the stealth vape from this forum, I think it was the boss @Rob Fisher, so thanks for that doctor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

My vape style is exclusively DL.

I am considering MTL for when I come to work because to this day I still get weird looks and scowls from strangers outside my office when I blow clouds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Mr. B said:


> My vape style is exclusively DL.
> 
> I am considering MTL for when I come to work because to this day I still get weird looks and scowls from strangers outside my office when I blow clouds.



Agreed @Mr. B 
DL vaping does tend to attract comments from non vapers
MTL tends to get far less interest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

Silver said:


> Agreed @Mr. B
> DL vaping does tend to attract comments from non vapers
> MTL tends to get far less interest


Out of curiosity, if I regularly vape 2mg/ml on DL which nic concentration would I need for MTL? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Mr. B said:


> Out of curiosity, if I regularly vape 2mg/ml on DL which nic concentration would I need for MTL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



I would say at least 6mg
Maybe even 9mg, depends on the MTL setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Restricted DL for me. As with most of the "old" vapers, i started with MTL and did so for years.
Now the MTL action just feels strange and awkward to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

What I find interesting is that out of 70 votes on the poll, 42 do MTL vaping at least for part of their vaping. 
Thats 60% - a bigger percentage than i thought it would be 

I.e. Only 28 out of 70 do not do MTL at all

Glad to see more MTL devices being available.
Just wish the juicemakers would have more higher nic options of their normal nic juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Unkl Platz

when you set the Vape up on a interval based time release to force the vape down your C-PAP machine's pipe into your facemouth?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> What I find interesting is that out of 70 votes on the poll, 42 do MTL vaping at least for part of their vaping.
> Thats 60% - a bigger percentage than i thought it would be
> 
> I.e. Only 28 out of 70 do not do MTL at all
> 
> Glad to see more MTL devices being available.
> Just wish the juicemakers would have more higher nic options of their normal nic juices



Update
Out of 79 votes, 47 do mouth to lung, if not exclusively, then together with direct lung.
The 60% MTL exposure percentage is holding

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this 
If you havent voted yet, please do so with a normal browser

Interesting how many MTL vapers there are amongst the enthusiasts

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

I've been playing with the idea of getting a Berseker mini or the Flint kit from Geekvape and try this MTL idea.
Is it worth spending the money ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I quickly realised that I dont like custards/ desserts flavours etc. The tobaccos and menthol juices is more to my liking. So then when I build high ohm low watts builds with restricted lung/or mtl I found these juices even getting better. But I actually dont go for these huge restricted airflow settings on the mtl devices, dont want to pull funny faces while trying to suck on the vape. So my preferred setup is on a mtl rda/rdta like Vapefly galaxies, I leave all the airflow options as open as they can, then I get a nice restricted draw, that I can mtl or restricted dl.
I get much better flavour like that, than I ever got from the Wasp or Recurve, on these juices. And as a bonus a single battery last the whole day and my daily juice went from 20+ml to less than 10ml. Some days I use so little juice, Im actually wondering if diy juice is still worth the effort if you use so little

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I find MTL more appropriate for chain vaping when I get one or two free minutes at work. I get the Flavour and my boost my nicotine levels quickly. DL is more for the relaxed big clouds time may be in the evening or on weekends

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500

Grand Guru said:


> I find MTL more appropriate for chain vaping when I get one or two free minutes at work. I get the Flavour and my boost my nicotine levels quickly. DL is more for the relaxed big clouds time may be in the evening or on weekends


Couldn't agree more!


JurgensSt said:


> I've been playing with the idea of getting a Berseker mini or the Flint kit from Geekvape and try this MTL idea.
> Is it worth spending the money ?


I would recommend you get an MTL, it is a different experience. I'd try the Berserker, Ammit MTL RTA or Siren 2 MTL RTA. Or see if you can get your hands on a Kayfun Prime.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

Interesting thread guys. 

And I'm glad that there are options for both forms listed. 
I cannot do without my Aspire Breeze 2 or my berserker mini but neither can I do without my hex and reload rta or hex and fatality rta

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Update

Thanks to those who voted.
Now 92 votes

Interesting to see that 62% of voters in the poll have some form of exposure to MTL
Only 12% do MTL exclusively but a lot more folk do MTL in addition to...

Just glad to see that there are more MTL options out there these days - hope this continues 
- and it's nice to see MTL being discussed more amongst the enthusiasts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

